# Income ideas??



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

The best way to live a nice retirement lifestyle is to have some income in addition to your pension and or savings. It helps the fixed income go further and gives you something to do even if only for a few hours a week.

I am actively looking for and pursuing a few ideas, haven’t taken the plunge on any of them yet but am still investigating my options.

I am currently looking into investing in a few ongoing web sites. It appears that typical cost of an active site is about 12 to 36 times the monthly income. The multiplier depends on how long the site has been active, the various sources of web site income ( ad revenue, subscriptions, or sales of goods.) and the amount of work involved in running the site. (If sales do you have to physically handle inventory, do you need to maintain and monitor the site etc.).

A site costing say a 12x multiple would pay for itself in a year then the income would be almost all profit. Buying say 5 sites, generating around $1,000 each and letting them pay off would generate enough to live a very comfortable lifestyle in the Philippines.

I would think another issue would be how well protected is the idea, what on the Motley Fool investment site they call the moat. Can anyone just start up the competition and take over your market or are their high barriers to entry such as IP rights etc.

My next idea is to invest in a couple apps. I have some ideas and would hire a coder to write the app or can simply buy a pre-existing app and market it. Haven’t looked in the matter too much yet but I am thinking that the same valuation issues would apply for an app as for a website.

In either a web site or an app I would buy a lower value one in order to learn the ropes, that way if I lost the investment it would be a low cost education.
I have also thought of writing a book and publishing it on Kindle. I know it is a low money generating issue but I think I would enjoy the process and have something to say on some issues. As a technical guy they would be technical books with a limited appeal to the mass market but even selling one copy a day at $3 to $5 on Kindle would generate something, enough for a nice night out or an annual trip back to see my kids.

I would very much stay away from any business investment in the Philippines. There are simply too many ways to get scammed and the legal and business environment is stacked against a foreigner anyway. A Philippine based income would also muddle my tax situation more than I want to do.

My other ideas include real estate back home; my kid is a landlord already so I could invest in property for her to manage. Short term consulting is another option for me: I have 40 years professional experience. Having a couple books published in my name would also help that marketing effort.

Anyone else have any ideas or comments on some of mine?


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

apparently exporting of philippine made goods / products is a nightmare ?
any one have feed back on this ?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

northwoods said:


> apparently exporting of philippine made goods / products is a nightmare ?
> any one have feed back on this ?


There was a thread on this subject sometime back and as I remember, it was mostly negative. Don't think it ever worked out for the inquirer.

Fred


----------



## pronse (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't ever run anything in a poor country unless you want to be poor?
The Philippines is poor for a reason!


----------

